# "normal" birth after forceps?



## septemberbaby

Now that we're past the first few stressful weeks and I have some more time to think, I keep finding myself worry about how the birth went and what it will mean for the next one.

I had to be induced at 40+11 and finally had my baby 2 days later after 24 hours of strong painful contractions. When they wanted to start me on the drip (I'm guessing this was 2-3 hours before the birth, but it's a blur), I asked for an epidural. Baby was in an awkward position and an hour of pushing didn't seem to make a difference, so they had me sign a consent form for forceps and c-section (in case they couldn't do forceps), and rushed me off to the theatre.

My baby is absolutely healthy and the greatest little girl ever, she's a great feeder and sleeper and we're both so happy we have her.

I did have a lot of trouble with healing though...I had to have an episiotomy because of the forceps, and it just didn't want to heal. My stitches came out just a week pp and my wound was gaping, so I had to go on antibiotics for a week. Now I'm worried it's healed wrong, and this past week (7 weeks pp) it's started to hurt a bit again. I've got my 8-week checkup next week, so I'll see what they say and I also got referred back to the gynocologist at the hospital (my appointment is not until mid-december though)

All this has left me worried about going through it all again, I definitely want more children.
So, I was hoping to find someone who had a similarly complicated birth first time round and then went on to have a more pleasant experience the next time. Also, again to people who've had a hard time: I've requested a copy of my medical notes, to help me make more sense of everything that happened, but do you think I should ask for an appointment with my midwife to talk through things? 

Thanks for reading, if you got this far! :D


----------



## alicecooper

first baby : natural birth with episiotomy AND tearing (tore past the episiotomy)

second baby : forceps and ventouse (he had the cord around his neck) with episiotomy

third baby : natural birth with 2nd degree tear

so yep perfectly possible to have a normal birth after forceps x


----------



## aliss

My 1st was an induced crappy long labour and eventual epidural/shoulder dystocia (no forceps but baby collarbone break).

My 2nd was an at home birth (which I went to 42 weeks b/c I was going to avoid induction no matter what) and while "long" at 12 hours (for 2nd birth), it was far more bearable and ended up with a slight 1st degree tear, I felt completely normal right after the birth and fully healed only 2 weeks later (whereas with the episiotomy I think I stillc ouldn't control my bladder at 1 month).

Avoiding the induction IMO is the key...!


----------



## Wellington

First one: Long drawn out first stage. I was exhausted. Required episiotomy, failed ventouse and then forceps in theatre. Big PPH, manual removal of placenta and a generally shitty time.

Second one: from 'I think I might be in labour' to 'its a girl!' In 3 hours. A bit of a tear which I didn't even notice on gas and air (noticed the sewing!) but over and done with.

Hoping for a repeat of number two in a few months time ;)


----------



## MariaF

Thanks for this thread. I had to have ventouse and forceps because my baby girl was back to back. Episiotomy actually healed quickly for me. But because if the traumatic birth my baby didn't cry properly and had to be rushed to SCBU so I missed out on those first precious hours with her.

I'm really hoping that second time around it'll be different so any success stories are appreciated!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Thanks for asking this, my labour sounds like yours...... Forceps and episiotomy he was a big boy at 10lbs 7, fortunatly i did heal ok but took two weeks to feel less sore and even now at four weeks i feel bruised especially if i have overdone it. I am petrified of having another child because of my first birth experience.... But then again dtd is off the cards for a while, i swear i will never feel normal again.


----------



## Nurse1980

Yes good question and know how you feel.

Your birth sounds like mine and I'm still sore 6 weeks on. Definitely want more children but it does scare me.


----------



## wishingalways

I had a very similar birth to yours I had a 24 hour labour, 12 really in full blown labour, had merconium in waters so couldnt move of the bed and constant monitoring, put on pitosin to speed up contractions, then had an epidural and then after 2 hours of pushing doctor told me I would need a forceps. Had an episiotomy and my son was delivered and rushed away to be given oxygen. Had a lot of stiches and they took weeks to heal properly, had to sit on a rubber ring for two weeks, then got a womb infection. The forceps also damaged my sons eye muscle and he had a very pronounced droopy eye lid which he had to have corrected with surgery at the age of 5 and due to the time it took to operate my sons vision in that eye was poor. So all in all I had a horrible experience of forceps and want to avoid it at all cost this time around, to the point where I would prefer a c section if it came to needing assistance. 

I have researched a lot about second time deliveries and was so relieved to read from hundreds of women that your second labour can be very very different and natural compared to the first. I am due in just over 5 weeks and am praying for a natural water birth this time. xx


----------



## MariaF

Best if luck Wishing!!


----------



## dawnrise1

I am due in a week so will let you know. I am just staying positive as every labour is different! good luck


----------



## sethsmummy

just found this thread. I am hoping things go significantly different!

i had my first 3 years ago today. And things just seemed to go wrong. my contractions started at 11:30pm on the 3rd dec. was still in labour the next day.. i have no idea how quick i made any progress as i was never told how dialted i was at any point. I had a horrendous experience with lots of different midwives/docs putting fingers up to see what was happening, cathater being put in and out around 4/5 times instead of letting me go pee. I was strapped to the bed 90% of the time. Had a failed epidural which actually made things worse making me have severe cramping in my legs with every contraction. I was taken to theatre at 8pmish.... they did a spinal block.. but this stopped my contractions! They gave me something to try start them again but it didnt work so they pulled my son out without any contractions. They tried to use vontouse but that didnt work so ended up using the foreceps. They cut my sons head so he was rushed straight out before i even got a peek at him. I didnt see him properly until the next day. I now still have damage from the delivery, I have pain in my vagina at regular times and also in my bottom. I cannot hold a pee/bowel movement for long... i.e as soon as i realise i need to go I have to find a toilet rather quickly. 

I had first decided this time i wanted full natural birth.. but then thought omg no what if it all goes wrong again.. so though elective section... but now i just dont know what i want to do!


----------

